# Went to the Co-op...



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

and bought Penicillin for one of our little goats today.  They have Penicillin and all kinds of antibiotics in the fridge by the door. Good to know in a SHTF situation!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> and bought Penicillin for one of our little goats today.  They have Penicillin and all kinds of antibiotics in the fridge by the door. Good to know in a SHTF situation!


Most farm supply stores have a nice selection of A-B's.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Bio-Mycin 200 better it doesnt "have" to be kept in the fridge . Oh and bio has now come out with a no sting.....so much easier on the animal.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We keep a bottle or two of penicillin in the frig ... just in case one of the critters has a need for it.


----------

